
Underwater breather has raised $800k+ despite being scientifically impossible - sschueller
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/triton-world-s-first-artificial-gills-re-breather#/
======
sschueller
Technical Explantation why it is impossible:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/shittykickstarters/comments/4av9xw/...](https://www.reddit.com/r/shittykickstarters/comments/4av9xw/triton_allows_you_to_breathe_underwater_100k_in/d13so58)

This is the modern version of snake oil.

------
jlg23
I'm not convinced by either side. The "scientific explanation why it is
impossible" stresses the 230 liter/min that must pass through the device.
While this number sounds large, one cubic meter holds 1000 liter.

But yes, an independent test would be great.

~~~
sschueller
This is 100 l/min :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gauj_2nbjkU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gauj_2nbjkU)

~~~
jlg23
Uhm.. yes... thanks. I have a pretty solid understanding of volumes. And a
youtube-video of "100 l/min" does not qualify as scientific argument for me.

The relevant questions for me are:

a) What's the actual active surface of the gills?

b) Is the device actively sucking in water or does it rely on immersion alone?

It is pretty easy to fork through thousands of liters per minute (ever cleaned
a pool?).

Yes, I am still very skeptical, but I do give people who put their name behind
something at least the benefit of the doubt.

------
tantalor
The last update promises they will post a longer demo video soon. Maybe the
whole 45 minutes?

If the device in the old video
([https://youtu.be/obqxzmmv7uM](https://youtu.be/obqxzmmv7uM)) is fake, how
did it work? Where did the air bubbles come from?

~~~
jlg23
The initial ones could come from the lungs of the person.

When you do a free dive you pump your lungs full of air and gradually release
that air over the course of the dive. A trained swimmer can easily swim
without breathing for 50 meters, producing air bubbles all the time. (EDIT:
active swimming, aiming for distance. I had to do this when I got my lifeguard
certification - IIRC 25m sufficed to qualify, but everyone did 50m).

That video is unfortunately way too short to prove anything.

------
coldtea
Anyone noticed how the sides of the device in the picture are 99% regular
bicycle handles?

------
rylest14
Brilliant headline. lol.

